# Best place to live in Sydney



## Benoslav (Mar 18, 2010)

I NEED ADVICE!!!!!
I am new to the forums so excuse any mistakes I make from hear on in!!!
My wife to be and I are to move to Sydney shortly after we marry at the end of July. I have all but organised a job and a 457 visa to boot yet there is one major floor in our proposal and that is where in sydney we want to live.
I will no doubt be working in the CBD and am not too bothered about living there yet don't want to be a substantial commute away as my better half will no doubt have my guts for garters!!
In short, both my fiancee and I LOVE the beach and would dearly love to wake up every morning with crystal blue waters shining back at us. Yet more important than that is a secure neighbourhood, one with good transport links and accessible amenities and restaurants. We have an approximate budget of $550 a week.
We are coming to Australia and more specifically Sydney to have a better quality of life to that the UK offers. I know it has been voted one of the best cities in the world to live and that is why we want to.
Any advice on where to live in this gorgeous metropolis would be much appreciated......and be kind, I'm new!!!

Thanks in advance
Ben


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Ben, 

Welcome to the forum. 

If you do a search on the forum for Sydney you'll find some previous posts on the subject. 

There are a few members who live in Sydney and I'm sure they'll be along with some good advice too. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Eastern Suburbs - Bondi, Coogee

Then if that's too busy come over to the other side of the harbour and take a look at Manly and Queenscliff 

Plenty of choices in your price range, first place you choose won't matter too much except for good transport. Second place is where you'll find enough time to start enjoying AU.

Good luck


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

you want all those things on $550 perweek???? not going to happen. You won't even get close to the beach or city with $550 a week in rent. Sydney is great if you have money then the quality of life is high. That's one of the many reasons why Australias are leaving Sydney and heading to the UK and US


----------



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

*....*



Benoslav said:


> I NEED ADVICE!!!!!
> I am new to the forums so excuse any mistakes I make from hear on in!!!
> My wife to be and I are to move to Sydney shortly after we marry at the end of July. I have all but organised a job and a 457 visa to boot yet there is one major floor in our proposal and that is where in sydney we want to live.
> I will no doubt be working in the CBD and am not too bothered about living there yet don't want to be a substantial commute away as my better half will no doubt have my guts for garters!!
> ...


3/39 BLAIR STREET, BONDI, 2026 - Apartment to Lease #403852690 - realestate.com.au

Just found this place in about 2 secs, and it is about 500m from Bondi Beach. You would probably find something a little better if you look around. If it's just yourself and you fiancee a two bedroom unit in Sydeny would be fine I think?

I'm in Melbourne so I'm no expert but the only issue I have with Bondi is transport, and it's only that you have to take a bus to get to the Train staion which will take you to Central Station. From memory the bus ride is only about 10-15 mins from that area. 

There is a decent shopping centre near Bondi Junction for shopping, and the train ride to Sydney dosen't take long anyway.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Of course you can, got quite a bit in the 500-550 range in Bondi (4 pages of listing). I've been living the Northern beaches and there is alot in that range ($450 is average in my area). 

Yes Sydney is an expensive city, but lots more coming into Sydney than leaving.



Weebie said:


> you want all those things on $550 perweek???? not going to happen. You won't even get close to the beach or city with $550 a week in rent. Sydney is great if you have money then the quality of life is high. That's one of the many reasons why Australias are leaving Sydney and heading to the UK and US


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Of course you can, got quite a bit in the 500-550 range in Bondi (4 pages of listing). I've been living the Northern beaches and there is alot in that range ($450 is average in my area).
> 
> Yes Sydney is an expensive city, but lots more coming into Sydney than leaving.


450 a week will get you a shoebox in Bondi. The exodus wil ebgin when the world economy gets better. Living in thsi country for a yougn Australian is **** I don't have a million dollars for a decent place in a nice area.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

So don't live in Bondi. Plenty of places in Australia for the price. If you want the million dollar place now what does that place cost you in the UK and USA? and what do you have to give up (healthcare, weather, vacation time, job security) to get that?

I think living in this country is excellent and more and more people find it great (otherwise what would explain people wanting to come here?). Forget that exodus, it ain't happening, not this year, not in 10 years.



Weebie said:


> 450 a week will get you a shoebox in Bondi. The exodus wil ebgin when the world economy gets better. Living in thsi country for a yougn Australian is **** I don't have a million dollars for a decent place in a nice area.


----------



## Benoslav (Mar 18, 2010)

Bondi has been one of our options, but I have also heard some good things about Manly, Paddington and Woolhaara (or however it is spelt)!!
I really appreciate everyone's advice but keep those ideas coming! We have alot of places to look at!!!


----------



## I Know Northern Breaches (Apr 24, 2010)

You would be able to get a flat on Northern Beaches for your budget it would be basic but doable.Try looking in Narrabeen DeeWhy Colleroy Freshwater Curl curl. A;ll of these are on direct bus routes into the city 30 to 45 mins Competition is fierce however and flats can be abit shabby as landlords know they can rent them in any condition. I live on the Beaches [solicitation removed by moderator].
Lesley


----------



## cbsquirrel (Apr 3, 2010)

Benoslav,

We are also in the process of moving and are looking at places. We anticipate a small place, but in my experience living in a tight housing market, you can find something that is not ideal for a year or two and then find a much better place through friends once you live there.

Have you considered someplace not on the beach but near the harbor? Say, like Paramatta? I don't really know the area yet so that may not be a good choice, but you might be able to find something that is a little cheaper but you can still "wake up to the crystal blue waters".


----------



## Benoslav (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi guys, as some of you may have noticed - I have had a change of plans and my sponsor has decided to move me to Melbourne. So if anyone has any suggestions for where to live there - it would be much appreciated!!!

Thanks all for the advice though!:clap2:


----------

